# Please help, advice needed!



## grace03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi
We have a female, healthy cat aged around 12 years. 
Until recently she was happy, mainly stayed outside (through choice) but came in to eat and sleep. 

About a month or so ago she started weeing in the house. We took her to the vets and she said she thought it was caused by anxiety. However, she did also treat her for a urine infection with antibiotics and a steroid injection. 

This didn't help and we noticed a new male (young looking) cat coming into the garden frequently. We got a litter tray and decided she could live inside to try to reassure her. This worked for a while but then she started weeing all over the house again. The litter tray is clean and easy for her to get to.

We have already had to take up two carpets and she has also weed on clothes and our children's toys. 2 or 3 other cats have now started weeing outside our front and back door. We don't know who these cats belong to.

As a last resort we then decided we would have to make her stay outside and only come in for food. I realise this might have even made things worse but we felt we had no option as we can't carry on with her ruining so many things in the house. 

Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

She could be getting re-occuring stress UTI's, also she might be viewing the litter tray as a place of pain and that might be why she is weeing all over the house, I would go back to basics get her checked at vets then keep her in one room with her litter tray, maybe using the cat attract litter and keep an eye on how often she is going and not allowing her access to the rest of the house until she is using her tray correctly, if she is a very stressy cat you could talk to your vet Zylkene as it is excellent for stressy cats.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> She could be getting re-occuring stress UTI's, also she might be viewing the litter tray as a place of pain and that might be why she is weeing all over the house, I would go back to basics get her checked at vets then keep her in one room with her litter tray, maybe using the cat attract litter and keep an eye on how often she is going and not allowing her access to the rest of the house until she is using her tray correctly, if she is a very stressy cat you could talk to your vet Zylkene as it is excellent for stressy cats.


I agree with GreyHare ,nothing to add.


----------



## grace03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will definitely be giving them a try


----------



## grace03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well after 24 hours in the kitchen we are cautiously pleased. She seems more settled and less stressed.
How long do you think we should leave her in there for? She's using the litter tray and doesn't seem to have gone anywhere else 
My worry is that the problem will return as soon as she has access to places she has already been for a wee in the house.
Also, any tips on how to get rid of the other cats hanging around the house?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Is she neutered?


----------



## grace03 (Feb 28, 2011)

She is yes. I don't think they're hanging around for that reason as they're not making any noises - just weeing on the path and against the front door, even against the car!


----------



## grace03 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've found out who the male cat belongs to. 
I'm tempted to have a word with it's owner but a bit lost with what to say really.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Chances are this new cat and yours have already probably had a sparring match and yours has had to retreat in defeat.

Now the new neighbour is marking its territory and basically taking hers off her! So in a desperate attempt to make sure she keeps hold of her home she's marking EVERYTHING. This is the only natural thing she can think of doing to keep hold of her home.

Keeping her in the one room is the best thing - please, please dont make her live outside as you will probably find after time she will move on!

I'd say keep her in the one room for the next couple of weeks as it will reassure her and give her the security she needs at this time!

While she is in - you need to try and keep other cats from marking her territory - this can be done be water spraying (if you see them at it!) or slice some oranges or lemons and put them where they seem to be marking - it will help deter them.

Good luck and hopefully once she feels home is secure she will be back to normal - although it may be best to keep her as an indoor cat from now on


----------



## grace03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply. 

Don't worry, we won't be making her live outside. We did try it in desperation but in hindsight it wasn't the right thing to do.

She has settled down a lot since we started keeping her in the kitchen. We have started letting her into the living room sometimes if we are there but still putting her in the kitchen at night and when we go out. 

The main problem is the hallway as she can smell the other cat marking the other side of the front door! I will try the oranges and lemons tip. 
Thanks again.


----------



## merlincat (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

She's a scared little kitty. Keep her away from windows and doors, possibly have two litter trays in nice,quite places.

Keep her confined until she feels more confident.

Good luck


----------

